# spinning Fish!



## Tillycat (Feb 28, 2006)

i woke up this morning, and saw one of my fish slowly spinning over and over whilst struggling to stay afloat. at first i thought he may have swallowed a stone, and was most likely dying but i read that maybe he might be constipated or something.... if that was the case it seems like i would need to feed him some daphnia or any other live food for the time and/or sinking pellets to refrain him from gulping air when feeding :fish: 
im panicking as none of my fish have ever done this before. 
please help. ill be back in about 8hours from work. please reply.
x


----------

